# Dwc Grow.



## stunzeed (Nov 19, 2007)

I was asked to post my dwc pics here. Let me know if anyone has any questions.


Stunzeed..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2007)

*Everything is looking great. GREEN MOJO all around.  *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 19, 2007)

where do i get thos BALLz at? the woody looking balls.
 Hydro store?


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 19, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> where do i get thos BALLz at? the woody looking balls.
> Hydro store?


 


lol they are clay pellets. Check this out this should help teach you all you need to know about DWC!

http://members.tripod.com/budsus_1/id34.htm

stunzeed..


----------



## Vegs (Nov 19, 2007)

L.E.C.A

Light Expanded Clay Aggregate


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 19, 2007)

i'm the one that wanted to see the pics, and they're everything i hoped them to be!  i have a strand of "carmliscious/white widow" i'll be needing to sex (clone) and i understand dwc is the quickest way for results.  now my next question is: once my clone got roots going and all (i have a 100% rate on cloning...finally) i put my baby into the dwc buckets and air...how long should i veggie her (<<<hopefully) before i can drop to 12/12 for flowering?  oh, and the seed was germinated from a "cultrazine" mixture and has some massive deformed leaves already, just a matter of days before i can clip me a clone.


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 19, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> i'm the one that wanted to see the pics, and they're everything i hoped them to be! i have a strand of "carmliscious/white widow" i'll be needing to sex (clone) and i understand dwc is the quickest way for results. now my next question is: once my clone got roots going and all (i have a 100% rate on cloning...finally) i put my baby into the dwc buckets and air...how long should i veggie her (<<<hopefully) before i can drop to 12/12 for flowering? oh, and the seed was germinated from a "cultrazine" mixture and has some massive deformed leaves already, just a matter of days before i can clip me a clone.


 


Technically you can flower as soon a its rooted. Vegging is a matter of prefrence. I grow big plants so I veg till they are about 48". Have you ever seen or sampled that carmelicious/widow strain. Sounds yummy but Ive noticed that must mj sounds more like something you wanna eat than smoke. How's the yeild?

Stunzeed..


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 19, 2007)

carmaliscious/widow blend of unreal.  i've smoked some good stuff before, but this is soo sweet/skunk, the guy that hooked me up opened this, outside, about 15 feet away and the most unbelievable aroma hit me.  of course, this is kept in a glass jar, never bags.  the smoke of it was in my opinion, full, robust, and ya had to just lick your lips afterwards.  the high lasted a few hours, with no munchies and no dry mouth...lots of energy running thru ya, not like you had to something...just the feeling of the flowing.  wasn't too tired when comin down either.  i "high"ly recommend this strain.  the yeild was from hydro, 8 weeks from clone to chop, not sure of the amount of bud tho, and very colorful.  definately an elite smoke.


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun on your end pal. :aok:  Are we going to get a full blown journal?


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 19, 2007)

The only reason I dont post full grow reports is for security reasons. If anyone you know knew your posting here then they would know when you harvest and everything. Since there hasnt been alot of DWC grows on here I think I might go ahead and do one. Im gonna sleep on it though. If people would even be interested in seeing it please let me know so I can get an idea of "am I posting for one or two people or am I helping the MJ Passion community".


Stunzeed..


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 23, 2007)

If you like you can do a full grow journal and publish it privately on the main site or forum whatever you want, if that's what would be saver for you. Just let me know.

Would be great to read your reports.


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 23, 2007)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> If you like you can do a full grow journal and publish it privately on the main site or forum whatever you want, if that's what would be saver for you. Just let me know.
> 
> Would be great to read your reports.


 

Is there any way only reputable members or approved members can view. Something like that for security????? Thanks


Stunzeed..


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, sorry for the late reply.

Well, that's a bit hard to do i guess. I can setup a forum like that only for people with password for example. But then how much content do we have to put in there and whic members are we giving access.

Would be nice to have these content accessable by anyone in my opinion.


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 30, 2007)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Hi, sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Well, that's a bit hard to do i guess. I can setup a forum like that only for people with password for example. But then how much content do we have to put in there and whic members are we giving access.
> 
> Would be nice to have these content accessable by anyone in my opinion.


 



Is there any way we can do it where you must have say 250 posts before you could access it? That would definitely keep people with bad intentions out and give the MJP community access? How does that sound?

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 30, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Is there any way we can do it where you must have say 250 posts before you could access it? That would definitely keep people with bad intentions out and give the MJP community access? How does that sound?
> 
> Stunzeed..


 

Heres to add to that idea. You cannot post a restricted access post until you have it approved by a mod. That way the site is still newby friendly.


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 30, 2007)

DWC pics......

I Plan to buy rings for every bucket but this is what they will look like. That one there is a new Hawaiian strain I just got. All but one of the cups is Hawaiian also. This is 10 day growth from the first post. Those are standard plastic cups so you can use those as a gage for how big they are. Let me know if you have any questions.

Stunzeed..


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 3, 2007)

Stunzeed,

I was thinking of maybe using a small DWC system to keep a couple mothers.  Is DWC a viable option for maintaining mothers in a Veg state? Or would you receommend I use a different method for my mamas?


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 3, 2007)

i'm just guessing, but those rings are for co2?


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 3, 2007)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Stunzeed,
> 
> I was thinking of maybe using a small DWC system to keep a couple mothers. Is DWC a viable option for maintaining mothers in a Veg state? Or would you receommend I use a different method for my mamas?


 

No I would use dirt for mamas.

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 3, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> i'm just guessing, but those rings are for co2?


 
No it is a drip ring surrounding the plant dripping water and nutrient, at the same time oxygenating the water. Its made by general hydroponics and they are really cool!!!!

http://thegrowlight.com/growlight/waterfarm-plumbing-kit-general-hydroponics.html


Stunzeed..


----------



## Pufnstuf (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet setup stunzeed :
Wish I could utilize a larger space like that.. but, its a security thang.. too many peeps runnin around the house..

Anyway, all looks well thus far.. I'll be keepin a lookout for ya!

:smoke1:


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 5, 2007)

Pufnstuf said:
			
		

> Sweet setup stunzeed :
> Wish I could utilize a larger space like that.. but, its a security thang.. too many peeps runnin around the house..
> 
> Anyway, all looks well thus far.. I'll be keepin a lookout for ya!
> ...


 

If you start a thread we can all help you with what you got.

Stunzeed..


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 8, 2007)

my drip system took a severe turn for the worst, so i'm thinking converting my stealth box into dwc.  i have enough room for 6-8 5gallon buckets.  i got the basics down, but with that comes a butt load of questions:

1. do i have to recirculate the water?  or can i just change it out once a week or 2?

2. when i put my clones in the basket, should i feed the roots thru the holes or handwater till their sticking out?

what i'm wanting to do is have all buckets and hardware separate.

3. should the basket be in the water or just above it since supplying nutes to only the feeder roots?

4. when swapping out the water, do i have to keep 50% in there or can i totally change it?  example: going from veggie to flower nutes.

5. once the roots get long, should they be bagged up in a net bag or just let them go wild in the bucket? 

hope all these questions aint too much of a bother, i tried looking them up, but everywhere i look, all i see is big grows.  thanx


----------



## KADE (Dec 9, 2007)

I fill my 5 gallon dwc up high enough when a close is in it that it gets damp from the bubbling water... 
With a dwc setup.. where the roots will be in the water 24/7.. you NEED aeration... if not the roots will rot.

I'm not sure what size basket you have.... I have the 9'' kind that fits on the top of a 5 gallon bucket... when my plants are small i'll fill the water up to the basket so it'll get the small roots damp.

When changing the water... you should change all of it... I've had the same nute water in my mother for months tho... as long as no light gets to it and it is full of air it'll last a long time...

baggin up the roots isn't a big deal... i've never had them tangle bad on my air line.


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 9, 2007)

wow nice looking good there


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 10, 2007)

DWC is the ONLY hydro I do now, I did the drip thing for a while, but was tired of having all the build up on the rings and having to clean them out almost bi-daily. I want to do a single nozzle drip system for clones and mothers in the future. 

I've been doing DWC hydro for quite a few years now, and I am going to be starting my new set of seeds soon. I've also just got some seeds coming off of my latest harvest (purposefully seeded a cross-strain) it will be exciting to see if the results come out well!




			
				octobong007 said:
			
		

> 1. do i have to recirculate the water?  or can i just change it out once a week or 2?



You can do either, however, your best bet is to check PPM levels to determine when to flush the system and add new nutrients. The pain in the booty about this is that when your roots get long, it's hard to keep them under control when trying to change water. Make sure you have a back up bucket handy to place roots into when doing the swap. Use PH approved water in this backup bucket so that the slightest breeze of air doesn't dry the roots and shock them.



> 2. when i put my clones in the basket, should i feed the roots thru the holes or handwater till their sticking out?



Do NOT feed the roots through, it's much harder than you think. This will be taken care of when you add teh water to the bucket. You will actually fill the bucket with water until it's approx. 1" down from the root ball/area. This will ensure they grow towards the water, and the hydroton balls I use, actually absorb moisture upwards so the plant maintains it's proper moisture levels. It's like a wicking system.

I personally use rubbermaids with netpots and I usually do four plants to a rubbermaid for smaller grows, and 3-5 gallon buckets for larger grows. Mother plants can stay in a single bucket or in soil.



> 3. should the basket be in the water or just above it since supplying nutes to only the feeder roots?



baskets are in the water, 1" from the root zone of your plant. As the roots grow, you will keep lowering the water level as needed until you're at the bottom of the 2-3 inches of the net pot. At this point, the roots are already growing strong and sustaining life with roots submerged in water.



> 4. when swapping out the water, do i have to keep 50% in there or can i totally change it?  example: going from veggie to flower nutes.


 
You can change out the whole system if you want, but this is harder to do than you think by leaving nutes in there. With DWC, you can change every couple of weeks if your ppms are correct and you are not building up a lot of salt deposits. when going from veg to flower I usually flush the system. If I need to top off, I add just ph'd water only.



> 5. once the roots get long, should they be bagged up in a net bag or just let them go wild in the bucket?


 

They go wild in the bucket. Do NOT touch the roots if possible, let them be. They're growing in to the water for a reason!! It's HYDRO - plants growing in water. 

EDIT: ANOTHER TIP.....

DO NOT use LARGE bubble airstones or open hoses to produce air bubbles in the water. Make sure you use an airstone that puts out a very fine bubble pattern. I generally use a large air pump and several bubble curtain air stones. The smaller the bubbles the more of them, and this produces more o2 in the water. The larger the bubble the quicker it rises to the surface and allows more air to escape the top of the water instead of dispersing IN the water. O2 is super important in DWC.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 10, 2007)

most most appreciated!  i'll follow this to the teeee!!!!  i've been wanting to try this, but hate blindly experimenting with my girls...i'll let ya know how all goes.  again, thanx.


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 12, 2007)

how's this grow going stunz?


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 12, 2007)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> how's this grow going stunz?


 

Beautifully. I will post more pics tonight or tommorrow night.


Stunzeed..


----------

